# mylar minnow style gotcha series



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Im getting tired of having about 25% of my casts being fouled up using a traditional gotcha plug with 2 sets of trebles. 
Im thinking about buying some mylar minnows that have a single hook at the back that is fixed so that it doesnt tangle with the
front treble. Will this have the same action as other gotcha plugs? Anyone have any experience with these? I usually buy by lures in
bulk so I want to make sure they work well before purchasing a bunch of them.

Jonathan


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jonathan,

Here is a possible "fix" for you . . .

*http://hubpages.com/sports/gotchamod*

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dude, they are gong to occasionally foul, Especailly throwing from piers. 

Let me ask you... What kind of leader are you using with the plug? Are you using any sort of swivel? 

If you are, Stop!

As with anything else ... Everyone has a method that works for them...
Mine is : about 15 to 18 inches of 30 lb mono tied (if you prefer floro, go for it) on to the plug using a uni-knot. A basic cinch knot is fine if that is what you like to tie. Tying the leader to the main line I use just a simple "no name" knot usually about five or six turns and cinch it up. I like using ten pound line mono. I've never had a knot failure using this method and I don't want any sort of hardware on my line.

You're going to get "Bit Off" from time to time and lose plugs. It is just the nature of the beast. You are going to get an occasional foul as well. You always have the option to cut the hook off in the front; cutting it at the eye of the hook. Do not cut the wire, cut the hook.
The plug will swim just fine.

Note
If I'm using 15 lb braid. I use a uni knot to connect to the plug and uni to uni mono leader (5 turns) to braid ((7 to 8 turns). Again No Swivels !

Your still going to get bit off and foul from time to time.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Now this is very interesting. My fathers name is John and made gotcha-like lures when he lived in Harrisonburg. So the Harrisonburg Jerk Jig that this article refers to is probably my fathers. In fact this lure looks exactly like the one shown in the article. The only problem is that I use his sparingly because we have a very limited supply.

http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/DSC06078.JPG
http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBankhttp://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/lures.pngs/fishing/lures/lures.png



ez2cdave said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Here is a possible "fix" for you . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I take about 24 inches of 40 or 50 lb Fluoro and make a loop knot and tie that to my main line with a clinch knot. Then I take the other end of the leader and
make a loop knot with the lure. My father's lures (apparently featured in the article that was shared above although I dont know who Edward Kirk is), do not foul, period
But I only have a limited supply of those so I actually keep his and use store bought ones for now. He doesnt make these anymore. He bought pen parts and used a lathe and
melted lead into a mold and painted the lures (very short version of what he did).


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gotchas only foul on me when the knot goes behind the vertical centerline of the eye. 
I try to check mine before every cast and push it back forward. I occasionally forget and then the cursing begins.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hugetail... IMHO I believe 40 to 50 lb flouro is far too stiff to begin with and it will affect the action of the plug. Flouro is stiff anyway.
Mono is much softer.. Hey if you like that size stay with it. I personally like 30 clear mono. Secondly 24 inches, again IMO , is a bit long, regardless of your rod selection. I don't thnk you are getting the full benefit of your cast, endangering whom ever is behind you if you are casting overhand, (accidemts do happen), nor are you properly loading your plugging rod. Again just my observation. 

As far as the loop knot at the top and a cinch knot, mainline to leader....Well I used to do at too about 20 plus years ago as well. Until someone showed me a better way and haven't had a knot failure since.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Have you tried a hex head jig? There are a couple different companies making them. They offer the same action as a Gotcha with only a single hook. They catch fish and cast well. 
http://www.boweduplures.com/zig-jigs.html
http://www.cbcustomjigs.com/Custom-Hex-Head-Jigs_c80.htm


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I start out with 24" but by the time Im done with the knots its more like 18-19. The reason I switched to 50 lb Fluoro is because of this video. These guys are fishing in an area known as "Peck Lake" just south of the
Saint Lucie Inlet in the surf. Millions of Mackerel spend the winter there and its probably the best Spanish Mack fishery in the world. He uses 60 lb Fluoro leader. But Maybe you are right. I dont know. This guy jigs for
Spanish with light spinning gear but also flyfishes for them. In this video he does both.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWcwGjISlOA


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> Now this is very interesting. My fathers name is John and made gotcha-like lures when he lived in Harrisonburg. So the Harrisonburg Jerk Jig that this article refers to is probably my fathers. In fact this lure looks exactly like the one shown in the article. The only problem is that I use his sparingly because we have a very limited supply.
> 
> http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/DSC06078.JPG
> http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBankhttp://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/lures/lures.pngs/fishing/lures/lures.png



You're very welcome, Jonathan !

Your second link didn't work, but here are the pics . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Gotchas only foul on me when the knot goes behind the vertical centerline of the eye.
> I try to check mine before every cast and push it back forward. I occasionally forget and then the cursing begins.


25 pound mono leader, mostly start out with a 4 foot length attached to main-line and re-tie lure every day, or until it does not come back.

Loop knot at the Jerk Jigger, mostly use a bowline knot. 

For me anyway because I use a 5500 Abu for this application, a loop is 1000% times for action on the lure. 

Have never used a knot on a jerk jigger or a jig for that matter.

By the way I had a most excellent fish dinner tonight in Chicago with Alaskan Pollock, God Bless the Commercial Fishermen

Have not seen reports of any Pier Caught OBX Cobia this year, perhaps there are not as many as you fellas think.......


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garbo... Buckroe is catching about ten a day from what I understand.. I think they are a little late coming out of the bay.. Surf City has a few... And Seaview had a couple Tarpon on Sunday.. Which is kind of early for Tarpon.. 

How can you gauge the cobia by what the piers are doing? 

When are you coming to the OBX ? Next week or the week after?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Fouling gotchas just plain comes with the territory. I have used the bucktail gotchas and they catch fish and foul less. Just trim the hair a little bit because it will dampen the action.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"How can you gauge the cobia by what the piers are doing? "

When I fished a lot 1980's in a normal year off the piers, OBX piers would have decked around 60+ by mid June, I would usually have at least 4 by this time.
We would start catching them 1st week of May on Rodanthe. They would hang out more in Nags Head instead of just pushing through. I think they were much less disturbed by boats targeting them in those days, and we usually at least saw one or two in the baits every single day. Best day was on NHP we landed around 50 in one day, half of them were on the small side, but I saw perhaps 200 individual fish that day, they just kept coming from the South in schools of 10-15.

I will likely not be down until Drum season, but if Buckroe is catching 10 a day, that is where I would go.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

We were reminiscing about the 80s this past weekend in Topsail. During that time I was on the southern piers at Topsail then. I remember seeing 15 to 20 plus kings over the rail in a day... Amberjacks were caught from the piers then as well.. I caught lots of them too....I believe those days are long gone now and just a memory...

Even though I caught my first saltwater fish off Jennette's in the early 70s, I was in the third grade, after that I was hooked. I rediscovered the OBX in 1993 or 1994. That's about the time I met the ole red headed one and his wife at Rodanthe...always fun when he is around 

Thought you were coming down in June?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the fact we've not had much good wind is hurting us. Boats are slaying.


----------

